# Whole Pork Loin Fatty



## hazzo (Nov 25, 2013)

Here is my latest fatty made from a whole pork loin "injected" or "stuffed" with bulk pork sausage and the typical top bacon weave. I made a tool to cut a pair of parallel 1 inch diameter pockets along the loin length, then stuffed by hand with bulk sausage and closed off both ends with a small piece of pork from the pocket I made and secured with tooth picks. The tool was a 1" diameter stainless steel thin wall piece of tubing x 18" long that I ground a razor sharp edge to one end and cut small/thin serrated notches around. I used a generous amount of Zero-to-Hero dry rub and yellow mustard, then added the bacon weave to the top. Note the loin fat cap was on the bottom when smoking. Smoked with apple 5-hours x 250 F degrees to center internal temp of almost 160 F degrees, then wrapped in foil in a cooler wrapped in a blanket for a half hour to rest/finish. Crazy juicy. 













WholePorkLoinFattyPorkInjected.jpg



__ hazzo
__ Nov 25, 2013






Slice 1/4" - 1/2" thick with our without bacon weave as desired. Next time we'll try zesty sausage or cheddar wurst sausage for added flavor. I think I can fit three pork injections into the next loin x minimum 1 pound per loin. I cannot wait for New Years to serve with mashed potatoes and sauerkraut.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks interesting. Glad it turned out great.


----------

